# I went to get a spike and came back with more...



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

After 16 years with the same bow I decided to upgrade to a new one. At the shop I fell in love with the Mathews Halon and its combination of speed and quiet. I was fortunate enough to win second place at the Extreme kayak series event in Corpus during the Summer, and that money was now burning a hole in my pocket. I took my new Halon home and after sighting it in, waited for a chance to head to the woods to introduce it to a deer or two. I really did go out looking for a spike - Nobody else in the family wants them, they were the only bucks I had seen all year. Since I mostly hunt deer for the meat and spikes taste great, I was ready and willing. I got to my favorite ladder stand Friday after work (the college closes at 12:30 on Fridays). I haven't hunted this spot all year because winds have been wrong, and after sitting for three hours and seeing nothing things got interesting. I had a doe come in, followed by two more, and then a fourth came running down a trail to the feeder with an 8 point hot on her tail. The buck was a two year old, and I would normally let him walk ...but tonight I wanted to bring home some vineson. With four deer inside of 20 yards, I sat patiently waiting for the buck to give me a broadside shot and the does to cooperate and be careless for just a second. While I was waiting, I noticed a good buck step out about a hundred yards away. Now here was a candidate for the ice chest I could feel good about! He was not coming to the feeder, but seemed interested in the does. He milled around and took forever to get close. Finally he skirted the brush staying outside the other deer and came to within 10 yards of my ladder. He was down wind of the gals and was sniffing the air, getting an idea if any of them might be in the mood for some love. It's too early still, so once he was satisfied that he wouldn't be getting any action tonight he decided to hang around for a minute and try the corn special. At 18 yards he finally gave me the break I was waiting for, and the other deer were now settled enough that they didn't notice that clump up in the tree had started moving. I drew and had to hold for at least thirty seconds waiting for a broadside shot. When it came I released the arrow and it hit just behind the shoulder, took out both lungs and SMACKED the far shoulder. To my amazement, the deer crumpled while letting out a loud growl/burp sound. Everyone else vacated the area, and after a couple of seconds my deer started trying to get up. I knew the hit was fatal, but with darkness coming fast (and being on a solo hunt) I did not want to chance losing this deer in the thick cover. I quickly nocked another arrow and looked up ...the buck was up on his knees now and staring back at me with that "Oh no, I really messed up!" look in his eyes. The second arrow hit as he was quartering away and trying to stand up. It hit right where I aimed (seen in the top photo) and skewered his heart. He jumped up and struggled out of view, but I heard him crash just around the corner. I had never had a racked buck go less than 15 yards while bow hunting until now. The tracking job was easy, lol. Now maybe one of those spikes will show up again and learn the same lesson.


















Check out the initial hit. I am really impressed with those Rage two blade heads. Blood was everywhere on the ground, and even without the second shot he would have been bled out pretty quick.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

great deer and write up.....good job on putting another arrow in him too! congrats


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice story and a nice buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

When they are up close and personal like that, the adrenaline level is off the charts!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job! Nice buck!

TH


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> When they are up close and personal like that, the adrenaline level is off the charts!


I know! I kept waiting for my heart to slow down, but it was jumping around like a sugar-crazed kid with ADHD. I don't tend to get the shakes with deer, but the old blood pump sure gets to rattling around in its cage when it's a tight situation like having no cover and needing to draw in close proximity to several deer that have no clue you're right there. When it all happens the way you want, it's quite a feeling of accomplishment!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great deer and story.THX


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Bet you're ready to do it again


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

RogerTherk said:


> Bet you're ready to do it again


I'm a hunter. I'm ready now!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome man! Congrats on the rack and the venison!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job Professor!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

cool story thanks for posting


----------

